# Eheim 2211 vs 2213 and Lily pipes



## Simz3 (Jul 22, 2015)

So I recently purchased an Eheim 2211 and got a set of 13mm lily pipes.

Then I realized the 2211 has a 10mm input so now I'm stuck with what to do. I bought some clear 10mm tubing as well. Should I get the 2213 (~$20 more), and return the 2211+tubes or are there other alternatives? The reason why I'm hesitant is because I have a 45F tank and I'm not sure if the 2213 will generate too much flow.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## vtyou (Mar 17, 2012)

Simz3 said:


> So I recently purchased an Eheim 2211 and got a set of 13mm lily pipes.
> 
> Then I realized the 2211 has a 10mm input so now I'm stuck with what to do. I bought some clear 10mm tubing as well. Should I get the 2213 (~$20 more), and return the 2211+tubes or are there other alternatives? The reason why I'm hesitant is because I have a 45F tank and I'm not sure if the 2213 will generate too much flow.
> 
> Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


If you are willing to sell the lily pipes, how much would you sell them for? I had just placed an order for a set of 13mm glass lily pipes for my 2213 from aliexpress for $13, if you can reply if you're willing to sell it for around that price, I will hopefully be able to cancel the payment if it hasn't gone through already


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

you can restrict the flow on the 2213 somewhat with the tap valves, also loading it heavily with media will slow it down some.


----------

